# DON'T UPDATE TO 4.2!



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

People have had their wiis bricked though the update, and have never hacked at all.

http://techforums.nintendo.com/nins/board/message?board.id=wii_tech&thread.id=29914

If you haven't updated your wii yet, don't!


----------



## Josh (Sep 30, 2009)

I was about to do that anytime soon.. Thanks.


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 30, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 30, 2009)

yay you made a topic not on brawl!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 30, 2009)

Really you mean the one that just came out yesterday or so yeah I havent updated yet thanks


----------



## gandalfail (Sep 30, 2009)

wow thanks for the tip  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 30, 2009)

i updated and everything was fien!!!11

just kidding.
don't update to 4.2 unless you want an authentic nintendo paperweight.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> i updated and everything was fien!!!11
> 
> just kidding.
> don't update to 4.2 unless you want an authentic nintendo paperweight.


you tried it? :O


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 30, 2009)

What happens if it automatically updates it for you?


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> What happens if it automatically updates it for you?


Iunno. I don't think there's anything out yet that automatically updates to 4.2.

Hopefully nintendo will make a new update (4.25?) preventing this and giving everyone a free fix with this problem.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

BUT I WANNA GO AND DOWNLOAD DEMOS


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 30, 2009)

Everyone gets "New Super Mario Brothers" when it comes out.

Everyone puts it in there Wii, and it automatically updates to 4.2

Everyones Wii break.

Nintendo just lost the game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 30, 2009)

Good thing mine's unplugged. I hardly ever play it. PS3 is where it's at now. :3


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Everyone gets "New Super Mario Brothers" when it comes out.
> 
> Everyone puts it in there Wii, and it automatically updates to 4.2
> 
> ...


oo, when does it come out?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Everyone gets "New Super Mario Brothers" when it comes out.
> 
> Everyone puts it in there Wii, and it automatically updates to 4.2
> 
> ...


I lost the game...

And I want that game too...


----------



## gandalfail (Sep 30, 2009)

this is scary... thanks for the update tip


----------



## kalinn (Sep 30, 2009)

crap! i updated mine last night... 
will anything happen to my wii? =[


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 30, 2009)

i have updated it i never hacker and never will but nothing happened it is fine.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> crap! i updated mine last night...
> will anything happen to my wii? =[


If nothing happened then it is fine.

I think I am going to update mine anyways.


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 30, 2009)

nope nothing went wrong all the same to me


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

It only happened to a select group of people.

I WOULDN'T TAKE THAT CHANCE.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 30, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay!! k, thanks


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 30, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> It only happened to a select group of people.
> 
> I WOULDN'T TAKE THAT CHANCE.


With you her, mainly because of MyPokemon Ranch.


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

It's not a guaruntee that your wii will or will not become bricked. This happened to a few people, however. Don't update until Nintendo fixes this.


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 30, 2009)

You mean a group of hackers or anyone well if it is hackers they should have their 
wiis broken


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 30, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> You mean a group of hackers or anyone well if it is hackers they should have their
> wiis broken


click the link.  <_<


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> You mean a group of hackers or anyone well if it is hackers they should have their
> wiis broken


No, these people had clean un-touched wiis.

They weren't hacked, I said that on the OP.


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 30, 2009)

I looked up this up on the internet only people with the homebrew
Nintendo said that they are sick of hackers and that it might even break you wii
if you don't have it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2009)

I haven't updated it yet. Probably won't even turn on my wii for a while, rarely play it.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 30, 2009)

If you dont have it so Nintendo wants us to hack...


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> I looked up this up on the internet only people with the homebrew
> Nintendo said that they are sick of hackers and that it might even break you wii
> if you don't have it.


Have you even clicked the link on the OP?


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

It's in the support forums of the OFFICIAL NINTENDO WEBSITE!


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 30, 2009)

NO can you read it can break your wii but it can only happen to some wiis so
your choice?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 30, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> You mean a group of hackers or anyone well if it is hackers they should have their
> wiis broken


Because people doing what they want with a system they bought is so horrible right?


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> NO can you read it can break your wii but it can only happen to some wiis so
> your choice?


Think of it this way...

If you were to risk your life for $1,000,000 would you?


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 30, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends. : D


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 30, 2009)

for me 1,000,000 euro and no


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> for me 1,000,000 euro and no


There's a chance that people can brick their un-hacked wiis by updating. I'm warning people not to update until Nintendo realizes this problem and fixes it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How am I risking it, am I playing Russian Roulette with a 5000 shot magnum?


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I'd say it's more like being in a cage with twelve hungry tigers for 1 minute.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 30, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can it be $1,000,000,000,000?


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...no.


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 30, 2009)

i need sleep!


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> NO can you read it can break your wii *but it can only happen to some wiis* so
> your choice?


I had a hard time reading that run-on sentence with no commas.

*It can happen to any wii.*


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you notice it says 





> She heads out to handle some errands. <big>*7 Hours later*</big> we get back


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Did you notice it says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the only case. :/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 30, 2009)

ironic.
HBC, HBB, and Wii64 got updates as well p:


----------



## bcb (Sep 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> ironic.
> HBC, HBB, and Wii64 got updates as well p:


Hey, it's Nintendo, nothing can go wrong!


----------



## Numner (Sep 30, 2009)

o=

And just because someone hacks a wii they deserve it crashed?

We need to do something with the crap Nintendo gave us


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 30, 2009)

ill never update again i still on 4.0


----------



## Ricano (Sep 30, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Good thing mine's unplugged. I hardly ever play it. PS3 is where it's at now. :3


Hell yus ;D
I havent touched the wii in months


----------



## kalinn (Sep 30, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what she said. 
lol sorry had to do it! 
xD


----------



## Leo1 (Sep 30, 2009)

i did it mine is fine but homebrew dosent work on it yet


----------



## Ricano (Sep 30, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect time to use it lmfao


----------



## baileyac45622 (Sep 30, 2009)

I updated mine yesterday. It's fine...


----------



## gandalfail (Sep 30, 2009)

i cant update it, apparantly they dont send message to you to update =)


----------



## Numner (Sep 30, 2009)

I really never touch my wii

I play xbaux =D

I do browse teh interwebs though


----------



## John102 (Sep 30, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHA!

Lokks like you're stuck with the old menu since you installed homebrew bcb, I HOWEVER am perfectly fine since balanced brawl doesn't require homebrew.

=p


----------



## gandalfail (Sep 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Lokks like you're stuck with the old menu since you installed homebrew bcb, I HOWEVER am perfectly fine since balanced brawl doesn't require homebrew.
> 
> =p


you are an evil person john


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone want to by my Wii? $100


----------



## Ricano (Sep 30, 2009)

I might sell my wii as well...
or at least some games


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 30, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Anyone want to by my Wii? $100


Let me guess. Your Wii got bricked.


----------



## Horus (Sep 30, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Nintendo is just complete bull*censored.2.0* now and I'd rather have a Xbox, kinda surprised it hasn't though sense I have the homebrew channel and haven't updated it


----------



## Thunder (Sep 30, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHOHOHO!

Also... random thought... If someone played with someone who hacked... That wouldn't effect it right? o:


----------



## Princess (Sep 30, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've played with me.

So no.


----------



## John102 (Sep 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Master Crash playing with Cry*ing*darkness.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 30, 2009)

I updated mine a few days ago, and I've noticed no problems at all. Will something happen eventually?


----------



## Princess (Sep 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Jhon?
xD


----------



## Phil (Sep 30, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I updated mine a few days ago, and I've noticed no problems at all. Will something happen eventually?


no i doubt 
there saying it happened during the update
i updated as well when i received the update and nothing happened
so no need to worry


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 30, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed with Horus.  The only thing that keeps me playing my wii, is either VC Games or the Homebrew Channel.  Did this group of people hack in the past?  If so, I'm sure they got bricked because Ninty's update looked through the history of the wii, whatever the case is I didn't even know about this since my Wii is gathering dust in the closet, which I only use it for Streaming or recording YouTube videos on some cases.  In fact, I still play my N64 where I used to have my wii, getting new games for it off ebay or amazon.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 30, 2009)

I updated and my wii is fine. Sadly, nintendo has destroyed the homebrew channel and it's gone.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 30, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> I updated and my wii is fine. Sadly, nintendo has destroyed the homebrew channel and it's gone.


update with HBC?

the *censored.3.0*? .-.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 30, 2009)

AHHH HEEEMMMMMM As ive heard it only happens to people with hombrew cause nintendo is sick and tired of it lol (no really its people with homebrew)


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 30, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> It's not a guaruntee that your wii will or will not become bricked. This happened to a few people, however. Don't update until Nintendo fixes this.


Thing is, Nintendo won't fix it. They may repair bricked Wii consoles for free, but the update is unlikely to change.

This update adds a replaces the old boot2 files on the Wii with boot2ver2, and it's that file that is causing consoles to break down on people, whether they have homebrew installed or not. There's also an updated cIOS, but that's not what's causing this problem.

These measures are put in place to prevent homebrew channel installation, but already that has been worked around simply by changing the ID which the update checks for every time the console turns on. All Nintendo really did here is jeopardize millions of consoles over something as minuscule as homebrew. It's not like sales of Nintendo products have been affected or anything, they're still the top company in terms of hardware and software sales.

I myself have the homebrew channel and have yet to update yet in fear of the brick, not from losing my precious HBC(which I have already updated along with bootmii to ensure that I still have it after the update)

*For those of you that are worried about your Wii updating automatically: Don't. It's illegal for them to do such a thing. They would have some severe legal issues on their hand if they did that, even more so than they do now.*


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 30, 2009)

I had homebrew, I updated, my wii is fine, except I don't have homebrew anymore.  And without updating, you can't use the wii shop channel. If nintendo was smart, they'd allow homebrew, because it makes the wii BETTER.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 30, 2009)

Whew thanks I was about to update.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 30, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... That's good to know three days after I updated <.< Is there anything I can do, or should I just sit back and hope nothing goes wrong?


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 30, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> I had homebrew, I updated, my wii is fine, except I don't have homebrew anymore.  And without updating, you can't use the wii shop channel. If nintendo was smart, they'd allow homebrew, because it makes the wii BETTER.


That's arguable.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 30, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> I had homebrew, I updated, my wii is fine, except I don't have homebrew anymore.  And without updating, you can't use the wii shop channel. If nintendo was smart, they'd allow homebrew, because it makes the wii BETTER.


Well, Ninty hates the fact people are using HBC for pirating games and using WADS to get Wii Shop Games for free.


----------



## rafren (Sep 30, 2009)

HOLY CRAP. I updated it...

R.I.P Patrick's Wii. Let me see if it works...


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 30, 2009)

So what?
I am a wokstar.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 30, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wii has made me update before. Some games force you to update, even if you can't. In the disc slot it will say "Wii System Update". It happened to me when I first played Animal Crossing.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 30, 2009)

There's a Homebrew Channel App that disables the boot file for the "You need to update your system" Whenever inserting a new game.   .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 30, 2009)

Rorato.
Preloader+Systemh4x

use it :B


----------



## Blue Cup (Sep 30, 2009)

> My wii has made me update before. Some games force you to update, even if you can't. In the disc slot it will say "Wii System Update". It happened to me when I first played Animal Crossing.



Some games have required updates built right on to the disc. Those can be avoided as well, but you need the homebrew channel

However, what I was referring to were updates of the "behind your back or while you're sleeping deal".



> Is there anything I can do, or should I just sit back and hope nothing goes wrong?



If you updated successfully and have been using the Wii ever since then, then you're in the clear now.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 30, 2009)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> > My wii has made me update before. Some games force you to update, even if you can't. In the disc slot it will say "Wii System Update". It happened to me when I first played Animal Crossing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that's good to know. Thanks


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Rorato.
> Preloader+Systemh4x
> 
> use it :B


Yeah I would if I STILL HAD HOMEBREW! Nintendo deleted it from my wii.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 30, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for them.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 30, 2009)

Lets just all agree nintendo *censored.3.0*ed up majorly.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 30, 2009)

Why'd you update anyways?
Waninkoko has a 4.0 updater >_>


----------



## Away236 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Everyone gets "New Super Mario Brothers" when it comes out.
> 
> Everyone puts it in there Wii, and it automatically updates to 4.2
> 
> ...


ouch


----------



## Soil (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont even play my Wii that much so basically it is a paperweight, but if mine was broken all I would be disappointed about is that there's no Virtual Console, so I'd wip out the N64..


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 30, 2009)

i updated as soon as i got the message, everything was fine, except it took for ever but it finished


----------



## Yokie (Oct 1, 2009)

Worked fine for me.


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 1, 2009)

as i said it only happens to people with the most memory well thats what nintendo said.


----------



## Clown Town (Oct 1, 2009)

this is what id say

me  'Hello, i have recently updated my wii console and i belive that is has been bricked'
them 'I see, have you installed any malicious software onto your wii, have you modded it'
me 'I borrowed a friends SD card and i updated with it in, it had temporary files from a emulator of his'
them 'I am sorry, you have voided your warranty'
me 'How? it wasnt even mine?'
them 'You had malicious content on your wii'
me ' Dont give me that crap, YOU released this update, YOU are responsible, I will take legal action if you dont repair this from YOUR mistake'

It would go well... our south from there


----------



## Tree (Oct 1, 2009)

How does it 'brick' your Wii?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2009)

animalcrossing123 said:
			
		

> How does it 'brick' your Wii?


Something screws up during the Boot2v4 installation.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine is never connected to the internet so I can't update, can I?

I just play Paper Mario.


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 1, 2009)

A little late for me... :/


----------



## Ryusaki (Oct 1, 2009)

it will stop in the middle of  the update and you can not turn it off and if you 
pull the plug and put it back in again the Wii will come on but it will only have a blank
screen.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 1, 2009)

I updated and mines fine.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2009)

Nintendo, being the dictators they are, are banning people or just deleting their posts on their Tech Support and have issued a crap ass statement regarding 4.2, to keep people stupid.




			
				NOA Forum Tech "Jane" said:
			
		

> Some of you have reported problems with your Wii console after updating to the Wii System Menu 4.2. The symptoms most people are describing usually occur when the Wii has been modified. However, some of you also mention your system has never been modified.
> 
> We'd like to help get your system working properly again. If you're experiencing problems with your Wii console after downloading Wii System Menu 4.2, and you believe your system has not been modified, please give us a call. If we find that you have a normal system and the update caused your system to not work, we'll repair it at no charge.
> 
> Please call our Customer Service Department at your earliest convenience, 1-800-255-3700. We are open 6 AM to 7 PM, Pacific Time, 7 days a week.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nintendo, being the dictators they are, are banning people or just deleting their posts on their Tech Support and have issued a crap ass statement regarding 4.2, to keep people stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo, making video gaming sad since who knows when :U


----------



## vampiricrogue (Oct 3, 2009)

wish i knew of this before i updated....


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

vampiricrogue said:
			
		

> wish i knew of this before i updated....


lol


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahaha...Nintendo....


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

vampiricrogue said:
			
		

> wish i knew of this before i updated....


I feel sorry for you.....is it the tenth Wii now? lol.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm glad I don't have to worry, I never play my Wii anymore.  <333333 PS3 and N64.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I'm glad I don't have to worry, I never play my Wii anymore.  <333333 PS3 and N64.


Damn right!


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 4, 2009)

i feel lucky nothing happened to mine when i updated


----------



## Box-monkey (Oct 4, 2009)

I've already upgraded, and nothing happened.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm laughing here, I did the update and my Wii's been modded numerous times with FreeLoader, Homebrew channel and Bannerbomb yet my Wii still works.


----------



## Jarv156 (Oct 5, 2009)

I updated to 4.2, nothing bad happened. Perhaps it's a problem on American Wiis?


----------

